# CVS From South African Consulate, Mumbai



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Has any one applied for CVS last year from Mumbai, South African Consulate General ?
How any days does it takes to get the result?


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Deba31 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Has any one applied for CVS last year from Mumbai, South African Consulate General ?
> How any days does it takes to get the result?


Roughly two months is what we've noticed.


----------



## CSVindia (Nov 28, 2016)

Just read this review, beware

https://www.complaintsboard.com/com...ational-critical-skill-visa-scam-c842893.html


----------



## Deba31 (Jan 16, 2017)

this link doesnt work


----------

